# OCTOBER 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

*I'm late, I know, I know........* :biggrin1:
*

'Tis Fall pretty much everywhere nowadays, right? I just LOVE FALL!!








AND it's the month for Halloween!!! How many of you are dressing up your Havs? How many of you would LIKE to, but are too embarrassed to admit it?? ound: What about those that refuse to put any clothing on their Havanese, not even an orange bow for Halloween? Care to join the fun of this month's photo challenge anyway? We promise we won't tell anyone.... :biggrin1:

Post your Halloween Havanese photos in this thread and join the fun!

We'd love to see Fall pictures of your furbabies too, so if it means sitting out front by the pumpkins, scarecrows and cobwebs, that would be great too! 
*

*
Please keep posts relative to the subject of this thread. Thank you! *


----------



## DAJsMom

We would have to contrive a fall photo. The leaves don't change here till December or January. Maybe something with pumpkins or the Halloween costume thing.
For now, here's some from last year when we drove to CA and visited Bates Nut Farm, which has an awesome pumpkin patch. I like all of these, but I get a kick out of the one with Dusty and the scarecrow because they have matching hairstyles. It was a really windy day.


----------



## Lina

Joelle, I remember those pics from last year, and that one of Dusty with the scarecrow still cracks me up. Great shot!


----------



## Leslie

Joelle~ I'm with you on it being too early for fall leaf changing (it was 102* here yesterday, 10/1!) I have to admit, your pix of Dusty totally make me more than ready for fall weather to come. I especially like the "wild scarecrow hair" shot ound:

I'll see what I can come up with after we return from NY. In the meantime, I'll be checking to see what others are posting


----------



## Julie

I love these pictures Joelle! They are all fantastic! I'm quite fond of Dusty with her boy in the wagon/cart.There's just something extra cute about a child and a dog to me.


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaay Joelle, for being the first to post Oct. pictures! :whoo: Now wouldn't it be nice if there was a PRIZE for that?? ound: ound:

I, too, remember these shots of Dusty from last year. One made it into the calendar and I just love it! Your Dusty is a joy to watch, so free and wild.


----------



## mintchip

Comet says *"Happy October Happy Halloween!"*


----------



## marjrc

Hi there Comet! Happy Halloween to you too, sweet boy!! He's adorable!!


----------



## Julie

Oh Sally------Comet is so cute! I love his head tilt---he's just begging for a treat!


----------



## Suuske747

Testing


----------



## havaluv

OMG...that first photo! What a little cutie face! They're all great...love 'em!


----------



## irnfit

I just might have to hop on the next plane to snatch up that little cutie! Great pictures so far.


----------



## Doggie Nut

DAJsMom said:


> We would have to contrive a fall photo. The leaves don't change here till December or January. Maybe something with pumpkins or the Halloween costume thing.
> For now, here's some from last year when we drove to CA and visited Bates Nut Farm, which has an awesome pumpkin patch. I like all of these, but I get a kick out of the one with Dusty and the scarecrow because they have matching hairstyles. It was a really windy day.


Joelle....love all the pics, but I especially LOVE that last one! Great "do"!


----------



## Missy

Ok, cheating from last year...but a lot is going on, not sure of our photagraphic capacity this year, so just in case....(because I can't not have my boys in a challenge)


----------



## Julie

Great photos everyone!:clap2: Keep them coming! :thumb:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Oh, me..... the photos posted so far are just suberb!!!!
I think I'm "fall-in" in love with this challenge!


----------



## marjrc

isshinryu_mom said:


> Oh, me..... the photos posted so far are just suberb!!!!
> I think I'm "fall-in" in love with this challenge!


LMBO ! ound:

GREAT shots, Suzanne!!

Anyone admitting to dressing up their Havs this year?? :ear: :becky:


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around much lately! DH is away on business so Mijo and I have been out and about trying to keep busy... Mijo is doing a fantastic job of entertaining me thus far! Now for some entertainment for all of you! I give you the many costumes of Mijo from 2007! If all goes well in a few weeks we will have TWO havs to dress up this year. YAYYYYYY! We're getting our second boy in a few weeks when DH comes back. Enjoy the pics!

Connie

PS. The one in green is the outfit I quickly sewed myself, it was supposed to be a Fidel Castro uniform! ound:


----------



## marjrc

Oh, Connie, Mijo is adorable!! He must be wondering why on Earth mom is so adamant about putting these hats and outfits on him! lol 

How exciting about you getting another boy Hav!!! :whoo: Congratulations! You will have to start a new thread and tell us all about it, pics, pics and more pics....... :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

back home from the patch :biggrin1:


----------



## Addrian

Countess Darley!


----------



## Laurief

These are just so cute!!! I guess I should get some pumpkins and decorations for the playdate,then we can all get our October photo pictures at the playdate!! 
Man, are ALL those costumes Mijo's??? He looks adorable in all of them!


----------



## Posh's Mom

I know it's me...but this is the splendor that I find myself in now. I promise Posh in leaves/pumpkins/costume to come!


----------



## irnfit

I'm cheating - this is from last year. I'll try to get a new one soon.


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> I'm cheating - this is from last year. I'll try to get a new one soon.


it's not cheating :biggrin1: it is recycling!!ound:


----------



## Missy

Amy, I was sure that was Posh dressed up like you for Halloween!!! You are a fall goddess!

Michele, you know the saying "if you haven't seen it before it's new to you." 
I don't remember this from last year...so it sure is adorably new to me!

And I vant the countess to lick my neck...how cute is Darley?


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Hi Laurie, yes they are all Mijo's costumes. My name is Connie and I have a problem.  I just went to Petsmart today and saw a bunch more costumes I want to buy!!! But I won't torture them (much) this year.


----------



## Julie

Very cute fall pictures of your havs! I love seeing them!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

This pretty much sums up how Roxie feels about dogs wearing Halloween costumes... 







ound:ound:ound:
I was all set to take her picture in this costume in front of our ghost decoration... but she looked like she felt so pitiful, I didn't have the heart!


----------



## marjrc

LOL Roxie is a hoot! Especially with that tongue sticking out! ound:


----------



## Missy

I would follow Roxie all the way down!!! how cute.


----------



## LuvCicero

The way that tongue is sticking out I think she is letting you know what she thinks of you for dressing her like that. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

*BOO!*ound:ound:


----------



## havaluv

Hahahaha! Oliver and Comet are so cute. 

Roxy is Mrs Wicked Cool!  I can't believe how long her hair is getting...give her a kiss from me and Ollie. I think we need to have a playdate at one of the orchards or cider mill...it's been to long since I've seen Roxy, and the rest of the gang!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Love the Laker's team!!! Can the make a basket?


----------



## havaluv

Cute! Love the little booties!


----------



## Missy

awwww. makes me want to dress up the boys.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

hvapuppy2 said:


> Bella can throw a small ball, so I'm working on the trick ;-)


When she learns... we want video!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Here's Gryff:


----------



## Missy

Gryff has grown up so beautifully. great shot.


----------



## ivyagogo

Thanks Missy.


----------



## irnfit

Ivy, great photo of Gryff.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Gryff is a beauty! And that's a lovely photo too.... what a gorgeous day it was in your neck of the woods. Mine too... I just love fall!


----------



## Jill in Mich

These pictures are always such fun! Cody and Tess are dressing up for Halloween (can't disappoint the neighbors...they need a new crazy Jill story) but you'll have to wait until Halloween for that! In the meantime, I spent the weekend "Up North" - here's a picture of Cody & Tess with a new friend


----------



## Julie

Great photos! I love seeing all your great fall/costumes.


----------



## Julie

Quincy at my Moms.....


----------



## LuvCicero

Love all the pics. Quincy is so small I almost missed him in the last pic. :biggrin1:


----------



## ivyagogo

Julie - I love Quincy on the hay bale. He's too cute.


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> Love all the pics. Quincy is so small I almost missed him in the last pic. :biggrin1:


It really is a horrible photo of Quincy,but it was getting dark and I wanted to quick take it so I didn't even comb him!ound: Poor guy!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Okay, I admit it, I'm one of those who can never wait until Christmas Day to open presents. Had the dogs try on their costumes tonight and just had to share with you. To say they weren't happy would be an understatement. ound:ound:


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Lina

Awwwwwwww! I love the Mickey and Minnie costumes!


----------



## Jane

Awwwwww! That is really really cute! Hav-a-mice!


----------



## hartman studio

I don't know how I've missed this thread!! I love all the pictures- they are all so cute. 
We don't have much Fall color yet- but I've almost finished Cocotini's costume, so I'll post some pictures soon. Jocelyn


----------



## ivyagogo

Jill, that is so adorable. Here is Gryff from last year. I think I'm just going to use the same costume this year, since nobody really saw him last year anyway.


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!!!! love micky and minnie... tess and cody may not be happy but they sure look cute!!! 

Gryff is always cute 

and Quincy is so spooky in that last shot!!!


----------



## Paige

I just love all the pictures. They look sooo cute in their costumes, even if they don't realize it. :biggrin1: I love all the pictures with the havs and pumpkins and decorations. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Posh's Mom

*Posh in the Autumn Splendor*

This is my favorite season. Here are some shots I took yesterday of my little "pumpkin."


----------



## mintchip

Amy I LOVE that last photo of Posh!!!


----------



## Renee

Jill...Your Mickey & Minnie Havs are SO cute! They look "defeated" as they lay on the couch as if to say "Mom's makin' us wear these stupid costumes...act like you don't like them so she takes them off...."

Great pics of Posh too, Amy! What a little poser....


----------



## Jill in Mich

Amy, what wonderful pictures of Posh!!!


----------



## Missy

I have hav-a-lust for POSH. She is stunning. Please, please, please find a reason to bring her to Boston.


----------



## Posh's Mom

thanks guys.

missy you're a hoot!! the havalust you have may be reason enough! ha!


----------



## Lina

Amy, that last picture of Posh is just beautiful! Love it.


----------



## marjrc

WOW! What great pictures, everyone! Love those fall shots. Ivy, Gryff looks great amongst the pumpkins. I'd love to see Quincy closer up, but he is adorable, sitting in front of that great inflatable! 

Amy, those shots are amazing. Posh looks fantastic!!! Love them all ! 
Jill, they are just too cute!! Oh my. Have to smile looking at them on the couch. SWEET !


----------



## marjrc

Fall is my fave time of year. We don't have colors in our back yard, but we do out front and I will try and get some shots done soon. Here are a few of the boys racing like mad around the yard the other day. 

Aren't they such savage beasts??! ound: I don't think a single paw is touching ground on that first shot.


----------



## Jane

I love everyone's fall photos!! 

Amy, those are just amazing photos of Posh - really, they are works of art! My fav is of her running. Love the orange bow!

Marj, I love that action photo of your boys - and how all their paws are in the air - just crazy! :biggrin1:

Keep em coming! I haven't bought pumpkins yet - they tend to rot if I buy them too far in advance.....but I'll get a photo of the boys and the pumpkins eventually.


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Awwwww... All these pictures are so cute. It's inspiring! I love that last pic of Posh running. She looks so serious. This running business takes alot of concentration!


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj, boy are they having fun. I don't know how you keep their coats with all the biting and playing. That looks like a four-legged animal in the first pic. ound:

Jill....what cute dress-up furbabies...but oh, the sad face.  I'm wondering if I could get Cicero to 'stay' better if I outfit him!

I love the fall pictures of Posh...adorable.
Gryff looks like he is saying, "I'm the DOG!"


----------



## Laurief

Miss Elle Woods went shopping for a small pink compact convertible, sadly she could not find one so had to settle for a luxury size red one! But she still would not trade in her trademark pink glasses and outfit!!


----------



## Lina

Laurie, LOL! Too cute!


----------



## Julie

Laurie!ound: That is so cute! I had to call Lacy over for a peek! I love your stylin' girl!:kiss:


----------



## LuvCicero

Laurief...that is just too cute. That picture with her paw on the wheel should be in a calendar!!


----------



## marjrc

Dale, the dogs' coats are pretty pitiful lately. They are DIRTY dogs! I have had no time and when I did have some, I was sore or exhausted, so they haven't had a bath in a month. UGH ! Sammy's white is gray now. lol I'm hoping I can get them bathed and looking good again in the next few days.

Laurie, your Lexi is tooooooooo cute!!!!! What a hottie! :biggrin1: BUT girl, where is the "fall" or "Halloween" in your photos?? :suspicious: Hmmmmm ??? ound: I at least included one or two dried up leaves in my pictures. :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

Laurie, Lexi is styling for sure. She is too cute in those pink shades.

Marj, your boys look like they are having a blast. It's great to see them.


----------



## havaluv

Oh my! Tess and Cody in their Micky and Minnie costumes are priceless. That first one of Tess is just TOO precious! 

Those photos of Posh are gorgeous. She looks so pretty with her little orange bow, I can just visualize those for the calendar for one of the fall months! 

Marj, Ricky and Sammy look like so much fun. They must keep you in stitches. 

And the red convertable and pink sunglasses! ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

The other morning it was so beautiful... sunny with just a bit of a fall chill in the air. I opened the back door while I cleaned the kitchen up and Roxie decided she'd take her favorite "inside" toys outside. I brought them back in a time or two (after all, they're INSIDE toys) but she looked so happy and pleased with her acommplishment I just gave in!


----------



## marjrc

DUH on me, Laurie! I just realized that of course your pictures pertain to the theme of this month's challenge. Lexi is DRESSED UP!!! DUH!!!!! :frusty: ound:

Boy do I feel sheepish. :brick: LOL

Oh I just LOVE Roxie's huge smile!! What a great picture, Ann


----------



## havaluv

Oooh, Roxy is getting so PRETTY. Oliver has that goose too...it's a favorite. Great minds think alike! 
Ollie's first task upon getting out of bed in the morning is to race to pick one toy to take outside while he goes potty. It just cracks me up. These guys are so funny...they get something in their head and then that's just it.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Look at that smile on Roxie!!! All she needs is a friend to play with those toys with her!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Linus in Autumn*

We just got back from the Pumpkin Patch at our church. Beautiful day here in Oklahoma--sunny and 70! Linus has never seen a pumpkin before; that was pretty funny. He liked to eat the fall flowers they had out as decorations. At least he didn't shread anything!!!

Here are some shots. I have been so busy with work and the effects of the economy on the university that I have not had time to post much lately. I am not sure if anyone can tell that Linus is growing (or at least his hair is), but I can. He is about 3 1/2 pounds now at 7 months.

Do you like the orange ponytail holders in his bangs. 
Karen


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Linus and his brother Luke*

I just had to include a couple more...Sorry Luke blinked in the first one. 

Mabe I will put a mop on Luke's head and he can go as Linus for Halloween!ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Karen, those pictures are great! Linus is quite the good looking guy. I love the ones of Luke & Linus.


----------



## marjrc

Karen, what great pics of little Linus! He's adorable!!! I just think it's so great that both of the dogs get along so well. Luke is a very handsome dude.


----------



## Laurief

Well Marj, I wasnt going to even say anything!! I figured you would get it after a while


----------



## Missy

Cute!!! with a capital K!


----------



## Julie

How cute are these pictures? ADORABLE! I love seeing the photos you guys post---anyone got anymore?


----------



## mintchip

*Comet caught the Great Pumpkin* :biggrin1:
:jaw: Oliver wants to know if he will still get treats this year? ound:


----------



## Julie

That's so cute Sally! A great shot! Comet looks so thrilled with himself! He's a neat looking guy!


----------



## dschles

I'm fairly certain Scout doesn't want to be seen in public wearing this costume! But, I think he likes the fall colors, which are just starting here.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Diane that is the greatest outfit ever!!! Scout definitely looks so humiliated.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great pics everyone!!!

Linus and Luke look adorable together.

Sally I love that one of Comet.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Comet looks so proud of his accomplishment! Beautiful photo! 

LOL! I don't know who looked more miserable... Roxie and her devil costume or Scout in his piggie!! Although I love, love the costume!


----------



## Julie

ound: Scout! ound:
That is so funny!


----------



## marjrc

Oh my gosh, the things we do to our dogs!!! ound:


----------



## Jane

Sally, Comet is adorable! I'll still give him a treat!

I love Scout's costume, ha ha! Poor baby!


----------



## hartman studio

I finally finished making Cocotini's angel costume, so here are a couple of photos. In the first photo her halo is slipping (hmmm.. I think that must be a freudian slip). In the second picture her expression says it all-PLEASE let me take this off now!!!


----------



## Julie

Jocelyn,
That is so funny! I love the cranky angel picture......ound:


----------



## Paige

Jocelyn, you did a great job on the costume, but Cocotini doesn't look to happy with it. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

You did great on the costume....but I think I hear a low growl. :suspicious:


----------



## JeanMarie

I couldn't decide on Riley's costume this year. Here's 3 choices! He's not sure which he hates the most! ound:


----------



## marjrc

Poor Cocotini! lol Jocelyn, it's a beautiful costume though! :biggrin1:

Jean, it looks like Riley just prefers to be in your arms, no matter what costume he has to endure. LOL I like them all to be honest. I know... I'm no help at all !


----------



## JeanMarie

LOL! I went for the pirate one. It suited his personality the most:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

ooooooooo!!! I like this thread sooo much better than the political thread!

Cocotini is sooo pretty!!! I love the second photo,you did an amazing job on her costume.

And Jean, I'm glad you went with the pirate costume, it is definitely argh-worthy adorable.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

aw... what a cute little angel with the crooked halo!! Wonderful job on the costume! 

And Riley looks like he likes the pirate best... but I looove that little spider costume. Too fun!

I am trying so hard to resist getting Roxie more of a costume.... after all, if this was last halloween (pre-dog, for me) I would have said people that dressed their dogs up were a little nuts. But it is so fun!


----------



## pjewel

Those photos are adorable. Cocotini as a fallen angel  is too cute and I definitely love Riley, the pirate. My boys shall remain naked till it's coat/sweater season, though truthfully the cold doesn't seem to bother them. I can barely get them to come in out of the cold.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Running through October Mud surrounded by Orange...*

Here is Riki at the HCSC Fun Day running to join in the games...and through the deeply wet bog!

I spent hours before the event getting him groomed and smelling nice...and sure enough mud ball boy turned into his lab self with his dalmation bark!

He had a blast...bobbing for hot dogs, doggy gift choice game, and doggy dancing for gifts! Linda Strike and company put on a great day, and John Oakes was our Havachef. Best food of the month! Grilled watermelon!


----------



## havaluv

Aaaw...Cocotini is so cute as a cranky angel...and Riley is the perfect pirate. Love that little hat!
Riki looks like he's having fun getting dirty!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*just went back and looked at all the photos*

Geez some of these photos are award winners.

Amy, those photos are the best though...wow!
And little Quincy with the big pumpkin...and Miss Elle Woods...and the flying boys...and our little big Linus...and and and


----------



## Julie

I think Riki should go trick or treating as a mud monster!ound:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Linda, that is just too funny. No matter what we do to "prettify" these havs, they are born to play and romp and get dirty! lol You know, I never did say that the colors of fall had to come from pumpkins and/or leaves! I love your creative thinking with the orange backdrop to Riki!!! lol :whoo: He's just adorable.


----------



## dschles

I think Scout kind of likes the pirate-look. And, my daughter does too.


----------



## Lina

Awww love the pirates!


----------



## LexisMom

I LOVE all of the cute photos in this post! They outfits are cracking me up. Here's a few of Lexi's photos.


----------



## Posh's Mom

oh my goodness gianna!!! where did you get that?!!! she is so darn tootin' cute!!!


----------



## LexisMom

Lol Amy. _AND_ the skull and crossbones glow in the dark! I couldn't believe it when I saw it at Ralphs (super market) for $6.99! Sold. And the collar and leash were $0.99 and $1.09 at PetEdge (they have little ghosts and spiderwebs on them).

Posh is ADORABLE in her pics too!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Lexi is such a cute and dainty little girl! Adorable costume too!


----------



## Julie

Very cute photos of Scout as a pirate! I love it--and your daughter is as cute as can be too!

Lexi is adorable in her halloween dress! Love the expression of her face!(photo3)


----------



## Brady's mom

All of these pictures are adorable! All of the costumes and the fall shots are just awesome. I haven't gotten any good pictures of Brady lately, but Abbie was sitting nicely in the window yesterday and I decided to take a quit shot of her with the fall colors behind her. Hopefully none of you will mind that she is not a havanese.

I will try to get a few of Brady soon!


----------



## mintchip

Brady wins!!! The best costume. I never would have recognized himound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Beamer

Great pictures everyone!! I'll have to post some of Beamer before the deadline!!

Ryan


----------



## Julie

Karen,
I agree with Sally----Brady 's cat costume is totally awesome! I'd of never recognised him either!ound:

No seriously---Abby is very pretty...she looks like she was enjoying the view outside and you interrupted her!!ound: Is she a blue tip siamese?


----------



## Missy

Ha ha ha... I am so slow i went back and looked through every page again looking for Brady in Costume.


----------



## Brady's mom

Funny Funny Sallyound:

Abbie is a blue point ragdoll. She is my first child. She is 11 years old and a royal pain in my butt. But I love her.


----------



## Sheri

Okay, I've ben enjoying your October photos so much, wishing I could do one of Tucker. However, since I live on an island, in the "banana belt" of the Northwest, our few non-evergreen trees aren't turning yet, and won't be for awhile. But, I took this last weekend at our city beach, and if you look real hard, under the bench the leaves are turning brown. Does that count?

Sheri and Tucker

P.S. I think I may have figured out how to post a picture, with your help and some experimenting. Yeah!!


----------



## Paige

I just love Brady as a cat. ound: 

Tucker is one handsome guy, I love his coloring.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Our fall pictures*

This is our first post here, hope it works. Here are some fall themed pics our babies I took the other day.

Farah


----------



## Jill in Mich

Farah,

*Welcome!!! * And what a perfect way to start posting - with pictures of adorable puppies. You'll make friends at record speed with this start. What a beautiful variety of coloring. How old are they? And where are you located? (Anywhere within 500 miles and I want to see those little faces in person!)

Jill


----------



## dschles

Farah,

What beautiful pups! It is very hard to resist MHS with photos like that!


----------



## marjrc

OH OH! Someone hide those puppy pics from Missy or we'll have an IWAP riot on our hands!!!!!! :biggrin1:

Sally, omg, you're too quick! LMBO!!! ound:
*
"Hopefully none of you will mind that she is not a havanese." *Not at all a problem, but you have to promise to post pics of Brady by the 31st! :biggrin1:

Great photos, everyone! Tucker is just beautiful and YES, i see brown leaves!! :whoo:


----------



## Missy

too late! IWAP, IWAP, IWAP, IWAP. Welcome Farah!!! yes! no better way to join the forum than with puppy pictures!!! I get the wrap for for being the IWAP fanatic, but I think it is a disease we all share (IWAP means I want a puppy)


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> too late! IWAP, IWAP, IWAP, IWAP.


ound:ound:I wondered how long it would take you Missy. You just confirmed it for me....your puppy radar is super sonic!


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME FARAH! THANKS FOR THE PICS OF YOUR BEAUTIFULLY COLORED & MARKED BABIES! WE LOVE PICS HERE, ESPECIALLY OF BABIES!:baby::baby::baby::baby:hoto::clap2:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Oh...... what sweet babies! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lina

Such cute puppies! :welcome: to the forum Farrah!


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, beautiful puppies. Please tell me you live in Ga!!


----------



## pjewel

Farah,

I didn't get a chance to reply to your email yet so I'll tell you here, they are growing up so fast and are absolutely adorable.


----------



## pjewel

Farah's in New Jersey. She has a Milo look alike in the pups' mother, Jersey.


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Beautiful pictures! *
*Farah welcome to the forum. Gorgeous puppies. IWAP so bad. *


----------



## Julie

What a beautiful picture of Tucker! That background is spectatular! He is a gorgeous guy-that Tucker!:hug:

Farah-your puppies are beautiful.....they are such lovely marked cuties they are hard to resist:kiss:
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Our puppies - in fall colors. 8)*

Thanks to everyone for such kind words about our babies. They were 3 weeks old on Monday, and that is the day I took their pics.

Geri is right in that my Jersey is Milo's aunt (sort of) and they look very very similiar. You don't see that coloring very often. 8)

Between the adorable puppies, and my adorable daughter, I don't get anything done!!

Thanks again!

Farah


----------



## pjewel

Oh, isn't she a cutie pie.


----------



## Sheri

How sweet!

Sheri


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Thanks to everyone for such kind words about our babies. They were 3 weeks old on Monday, and that is the day I took their pics.
> 
> Geri is right in that my Jersey is Milo's aunt (sort of) and they look very very similiar. You don't see that coloring very often. 8)
> 
> Between the adorable puppies, and my adorable daughter, I don't get anything done!!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Farah


Your baby daughter is adorable! If you don't mind me asking, what is her name? I'm on a name hunt for our up coming newest grandbaby due in April....#7! I know they really appreciate all my suggestions! yeah, I wish!


----------



## Laurief

Ok - My radar went up twice here - puppies and New Jersey- all in one post!!! Woo Hoo - Farah, welcome to the forum and I think your babies, furry and human are gorgeous. I am the official (so far) NJ playdate person and would love to invite you for the next one!!! 

And so you all know - I finally said it out loud to someone - MHS is hitting me bad!!!!!! Just look at the faces of those puppies!!!


----------



## Missy

wahooo Laurie!!! your going to get another, I just know it!!! let Paige be your inspiration!


----------



## Laurief

Wow - did you jump on that fastound: I didnt say I AM getting an other one, just that I am WANTING another one!!! I think a lot of it is just that I am free of my brace as of yesterday, and feeling better, and enjoying playing with my guys like I used to!!

Oh yea, Paige is my inspiration in more ways than one!!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*My daughter...*

My daughter's name is Kadence Talia. We call her Kady for short, or Kado Monkey, KadyLady, Kady-Did. It goes on and on. I do call her Kadence mostly, but you'd be surprised at all the things she'll respond to. 8) She is 10 months old on Friday.

Laurie, none of these puppies' names start with an L, but we could fix that. *wink*

Your playdates look like tons of fun! We'd love to try to come to the next one.

Farah


----------



## Havtahava

Farah, it is so good to see you here! I loved Presto as a puppy and was so glad to see your announcement of his puppies on another list. They look fabulous!

Laurie, congratulations on getting out of your brace finally. I bet that seemed like an eternity.


----------



## havaluv

Farah, the puppies are adorable and your daughter...oh my goodness, what a cutie!!!
Welcome and thanks for the photos!!


----------



## Laurief

Yes, very happy to be out of the brace!! 

Let's see hmmm.. I think I would be ok without an "L" - if I had to!!!!


----------



## marjrc

My mom and I took the dogs for a walk and I couldn't resist taking pics here. It's one of the very few, older lots that has 60, 80 yr. old trees. The house is of stone and nestled in it's own little woods. Everything else in this neighborhood are typical suburb homes on small lots from the 80's and 90's. I didn't want to go in too far, trying to be discreet, but the home owner was outside and came over saying she wasn't crazy about us being on her property with the dogs. 

I used my charm *ahem* and assured her we weren't allowing the dogs to poop anywhere. She then graciously sugg'd we go in further and into the sunny areas on her lot that were quite pretty. It pays to be nice! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

..... more........


----------



## Missy

Oh Marj!!! what great pictures.... I am in love with your boys.


----------



## Jane

Oh, Marj! That last photo of your boys together is adorable. Look at all those wonderful leaves!!! I miss having a real autumn with all those big yellow, orange and red maple leaves all over the ground!


----------



## pjewel

Marj,

The boys look gorgeous and the photos are wonderful.


----------



## Julie

WOW! Marj-----you got some wonderful fall pictures! That lady must have really been charmed by you- (what's the matter with her anyway? Dogs don't automatically=poop!)


----------



## Julie

Marj,
Tell your Mom-I think she is lovely!:hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great pictures Marj - I absolutely love the last one of your boys!


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> Marj,
> Tell your Mom-I think she is lovely!:hug:


You are such a sweetie! I think you just made Mom's day! :biggrin1:

Thank you, guys! I sure wish I had been out with the dogs more often lately, but I've been feeling pretty achey and tired and have been busy. I just love this time of the year and could live like this all year round!


----------



## ama0722

Great pics thus far and really gets me in the spirit. We don't really have fall leaves in my area quite yet but I did find some of our old Holiday costumes! Let's just say my DH thinks this costume castrated Dashie! But I thought he was the cutest bumble bee I have ever seen! Dora doesn't like hats but I am trying to get her ready to hand out candy and we were invited to a Halloween doggy party so we gotta get used to costumes.


----------



## pjewel

OMG are they cute!!!!


----------



## earfax

*Vermont in the Autumn is my favorite time*

Vermont


----------



## earfax

*one more*

ome more


----------



## Doggie Nut

Elizabeth.....All I can say is WOW!! I wish I could do a "Bewitched" move and wiggle my nose and be in those gorgeous pics! Mollie is adorable and the scenery is heavenly! Your avatar pic is priceless!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

What a treat to pop in to the forum and find such beautiful photos since my last visit!


----------



## LuvCicero

What wonderful pictures and Molly is a doll. We missed our trip to Vermont this year  The leaves are always breathtaking...a huge leap from the ones in Ga. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Julie

Amanda--I love your "bugs"! I wish the bugs around here were like yours!:becky: Dora and Dasher are darling!

Elizabeth-Your scenary there is gorgeous! Mollie really looks sharp in those beautiful backgrounds!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Amanda, I think your hubby might be right about Dashie!!! ound: ound: He and Dora do look great in the costumes though. I'm sure the Dashman is taking it all in stride. :biggrin1:

Love the Vermont pics, Elizabeth! You and Mollie look like you had a great day out there. :whoo:


----------



## havaluv

Oh Marj...how could anyone resist Ricki and Sammy (and you of course, you charmer!) Those pics are so pretty.

Amanda, Dasher and Dora make the cutest little bugs!

Elizabeth, what pretty trees...and Molly looks adorable as Minnie Mouse! I love all those pics, but most especially the very last one of you and Molly walking down the street, that's gorgeous.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Amanda you need to send that photo into the "bee dogs" website!!!

www.beedogs.com


----------



## Posh's Mom

Love the pics Marj!!! Your boys look sooo handsome. I love your mom's jeans too.

Elizabeth you and Mollie are stunning as ever, now we need some with your new darling!


----------



## LuvCicero

Yeaaaa...Cicero got in the October Fall pictures before the month ran out!!

View attachment 16126


View attachment 16127


View attachment 16128


----------



## Julie

Oh Dale! Cicero is soooooo handsome:kiss:
Love your fall photos!:clap2:


----------



## havaluv

What great pictures of Cicero! 

Amy, that bee dogs site is hilarious.


----------



## Jane

GORGEOUS photos of Cicero!!!!! What a good boy!!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

What a treat.... more beautiful Cicero photos!


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks to all for the compliments on my boy. He is a sweet little guy. He has learned sit, down, and "picture, smile" ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Dale, what great pictures of Cicero!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Dale, Cicero is posing so well! We have a display like that in our lake side village but I'm not sure he would sit still...too many people and distractions! Cicero is adorable!


----------



## Perugina

Picked up Sophie from the groomer's on my lunch hour and got some pics!

























Sorry for the fuzzy close-up but I wanted you to see what's on her bow.


----------



## Leslie

I'm loving everyone's fall pix! The costumes are great and the foliage makes me envious.

Here's my and Tori's contribution to this month's photo challenge:

1. She's sitting pretty in her "costume" (the orange pony holder ound with some of the porch decorations.

2. From our Pumpkin Patch adventure with the grandkids.

3. Another Pumpkin Patch shot. It was at least 95* and so very dusty, so I had her ride in the wagon. My youngest grandson really enjoyed pulling her around and I know she enjoyed the ride :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Leslie, OMG, Tori is just TOO cute riding in that wagon! What a doll baby.


----------



## Perugina

Love the pink tongue hanging out with all that black fur...and the little orange hair tie, too cute!


----------



## marjrc

Tori's got the Cute-o-Meter going sky-high!! She's so pretty, Leslie. I just love that first photo of her. 95 degrees at the pumpkin patch? Oh man, that's just wrong. ound: 

Sophie is adorable! What amazing colors around her. She looks so pretty after her special time at the groomer's.


----------



## marjrc

_O.k., everyone. Only days until the next photo challenge! Get your fall/Halloween pics in here while you can!!! _

*N.B. ..... yes, of course, you can always add to this thread any ol' time. :biggrin1:*


----------



## LuvCicero

Vicki...we have worked so hard on "stay" and most of the time he will freeze...but it is HARD for him to do with distractions. We were in a country quite place...so had our alone time. I love it when he is 'happy' and not 'overly excited'.

What pretty pics of Sophie in the colorful leaves. I love the bow!

Leslie... Tori has kept her rich color and is beautiful. You have done a great job of getting her through 'blowing coat' and it looks so healthy and pretty. Lucky pup, to have those playmates!!


----------



## Jane

Leslie, Tori's coat is looking so lush! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

once again kudos to those of you who can photograph your darling black havs well! leslie i love the pic with the "scarecrow" and her little head cocked!

sophie looks so pretty with the leaves.

nice work.


----------



## Missy

CUte!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Leslie- she looks like she is having as much fun as you said! Her coat has grown out again so fast! Okay I miss you and your family!!! In fact, I had to go look at the Tori last year fall shots...


----------



## Julie

Great pictures!

Sophie looks great with her cute hair bow.
Love Tori's pretty photos. The head tilt photo(number1)and the wagon picture are so cute!


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for all the Tori compliments :biggrin1:

Marj~ You're right, 95* in Oct. _is_ wrong! For whatever reason, summer just won't leave us this year. Yesterday's high was 94*. Please send me some "fall", please!

Dale, Jane & Amanda~ Her coat has come back in pretty nicely after her puppy cut and quickly, too. She's been looking like quite a "puff ball" lately because of our hot, dry weather, but I've got her on fish oil and did a deep conditioning treatment and it seems to have calmed down. I knew it was time for action when my 83 yr. old mother mentioned how bad her coat was looking.

Amanda~ Look how tiny she was last year! And you have _no idea_ how much you're missed here!


----------



## havaluv

Oh...Sophie and Tori! Both are so beautiful! The kids in the pumpkin patch are pretty stinkin' cute too.


----------



## marjrc

.. . O.k........ I caved. I was at a store, looking for something for ME to wear on Friday and saw these adorable dog costumes CHEAP! Not one to pass a bargain - they were $3 each! - I got some. :biggrin1: 

The cowboy costume isn't at all practical, but great for picture taking. lol 

One of the names I call Sammy is Little Prince because he loves to sit on cushions and will hold his head up and look over his domain. That is, until he flops it down for a snooze. :biggrin1:

Sammy was looking at me as if to say "Mom, what did you do to Ricky??" :suspicious: ound: ound:

Oh my...... the rest of the family is going to lock me up. :croc:


----------



## marjrc

Here's Ricky in a bat costume. It isn't very obvious on a black dog, though. :frusty: The boys were very good and sat and posed, waiting for me to be done. Such sweeties.


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!!!! Marj your boys are so cute!!! I am glad you caved!!!


----------



## Perugina

My favorite is the one with Ricky in the cowboy outfit with Sammy looking at you with his head cocked as if to say "MOM! are you sure you know what are you doing?"


----------



## Jane

Marj!! What awesome costumes! Your boys are REALLY good sports!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

ound:ound:ound:
Marj....I have wet my pants laughing at that cowboy...and the look on Sammy's face !
I hate this getting older thingy. ound: and I complain that Cicero can't hold his licker!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Marj~ I love the cowboy and little prince! That shot of "Cowboy Ricky" and Sammy looking at you is hysterical! ound:

What good sports they are! Give belly rubs to both from me, please :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich

:biggrin1: Marj, your family may think you're nuts but I'll bet they get just as much of a kick out of them as we did! I love the cowboy and prince - and Sammy & Ricky's expressions are priceless!


----------



## pjewel

That cowboy outfit is hysterical. I laughed out loud. Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## marjrc

LuvCicero said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> Marj....I have wet my pants laughing at that cowboy...and the look on Sammy's face !
> I hate this getting older thingy. ound: and I complain that Cicero can't hold his licker!!!!!


Dale, I'm so very sorry. Just send me the dry cleaning bill, hon.


----------



## Lina

Marj, LOL, that cracked me up! My favorite is Sammy with the crown over his eyes... poor boy! :laugh:


----------



## mintchip

Marj I love them all


----------



## Jane

I just ran out to get pumpkins today and one of them is rotting underneath! I didn't see the hole and soft spot - ewww! 

Anyway, this is the best I could do getting Lincoln and Scout to pose anywhere NEAR these crazy pumpkins....argh! I tried smearing peanut butter on them, but got all these butt shots....


----------



## marjrc

Jane, your boys are so handsome! They are different from each other, aren't they, just like Ricky and Sammy are? I see my Sammy in Scout, petite, smaller head and face, the white 'eyebrows'. Lincoln's got the bigger head and body like Ricky. There is just so much I love about both of them! Now to get my hands on a Red Brindle girl, who weighs 12 lbs and has a silky coat. Then I'd have it made. lol

Love the bright pumpkins!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Marj, those costumes are adorable! I especially love the prince!!

Jane, how beautiful your boys are! Roxie won't have anything to do with our pumkins either.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Marj, you hit the costume jackpot when you found those! Your boys win the forum Halloween picture prize!!:first::first::clap2:


----------



## mintchip

Hey Jane at least Lincoln and Scout didn't attack the way Comet did.:biggrin1: ound: :brick:


----------



## Sheri

Jane, your two boys are both just gorgeous! I love their coloring and coats! I think it would have been cute to see the shots of their backsides, too! 

Marj, I love the one of Sammy looking on at the cowboy..."Mo-ommm?"

Sheri


----------



## Julie

Marj,
your pictures of Sammy and Ricky are cute as can be!I love them all!You definitely scored on the costumes!:clap2:

Jane,
Lincoln and Scout always look great in pictures--they might not of been thrilled about the pumpkins-but they look good doing it!ound:


----------



## Jane

marjrc said:


> Jane, your boys are so handsome! They are different from each other, aren't they, just like Ricky and Sammy are? I see my Sammy in Scout, petite, smaller head and face, the white 'eyebrows'. Lincoln's got the bigger head and body like Ricky.


Definitely, Marj! I think the same when I see your boys, isn't that funny? The funny thing is that they have the SAME mother. The dads are REALLY different looking and it makes all the difference!

Sally, I love that photo of Comet! I was worried they might eat the rotting spot on the pumpkin, so I covered it with packaging tape :suspicious:

Thanks for your kind comments, Ann, Sheri and Julie! :hug:


----------



## havaluv

LOL! Marj! Those costumes are so cute! I know everyone has said it, but the one with the head tilt is just too funny. 

Jane, Lincoln and Scout are so handsome. I don't know how you keep them so beautifully groomed. Their coats are just luxurious!


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Shelly! I enjoy grooming them! 

Sally, you spoke too soon....I brought home new pumpkins today since one of the big ones I got yesterday was rotting on the bottom. Scout took to it immediately as if it were a big orange chew toy for him! I moved them to a higher place after I took the photos!


----------



## Leslie

Jane~ Those pix have me GFETE!


----------



## Missy

scout: yummmmm this kind of looks like a bully stick. ound:ound:ound:ound: cute!


----------



## Missy

black, white and red. Ok so it isn't a the red little girl I want, but we planted this October Glory Maple two years ago and this is the first year it has given us a show.


----------



## Jane

Oh, what a _beautiful_ tree! That's what I miss about autumn in CA.

And I see a furry white Jasper in the foreground and Cash in the background! Give your boys a :hug: for me!


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1: Jane I LOVE the photos!!!


----------



## Lina

Jane, that Scout is a hoot! Love the chewing on the pumpkin pics!

Missy, that tree is gorgeous! I love the color.


----------



## Julie

Jane -Those are great pumpkin pix! I think Scout is telling you he needs a new chew toy or a bully stick!ound:

Missy-what a beautiful tree! Love the pretty yard you have and your black and white "pops" of color too!:laugh:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Jane I love the pics of your "pumpkins." Adorable!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Marj!! Those pictures are a hoot!!! Love them!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver says "Where are My treats!!!


----------



## Mraymo

Here are a few pictures of Izzy and my son Josh from tonight. The two on the bottom are from earlier this month. See her horns? It fits her well.ound:


----------



## Jane

Wow, Sally! Oliver's hair has grown out quite a bit since I saw him last!! Beautiful!


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> Wow, Sally! Oliver's hair has grown out quite a bit since I saw him last!! Beautiful!


Thanks Jane. I seem to try and let it grow then chicken out for a puppy cut :frusty:


----------



## Renee

Miley had a ball trick or treating with us tonight! She wasn't thrilled with her costume at first, but was fine with it as soon as I put the leash on her. We live in a small town of about 800, so it was fun to walk around town with Miley and my daughter. She's in her bed asleep right now....we pooped her out! I didn't think that was possible. Here are some pics of her...
















p.s. I told you Miley was SHAVED down...even her ears! Can't wait til her beautiful coat grows back!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Everyones pictures are just awesome!
Here are a few of Paige....she was "green" to match Brooklyn's costume (which was "green" also, go figure but it's Brooklyns favorite color!)~Paige had a blast trick or treating with us.
Do you see the smirk on her face....I swear she is saying "aren't you ready to go yet?" She was standing on Brooklyn's trick-or-treat bag.
The other pic is of her as a devil~ some days a much more appropriate costume for her...LOL!


----------



## Cheryl

Here is one of my rare photo challenge entries. Brutus and Roxie loved Halloween and all of THEIR visitors!


----------



## Lina

Sally, Oliver's hair really is looking longer. He is so handsome!

Marianne, Izzy looks adorable as a ladybug!

Renee, how fun that Riley got to go trick or treating! Love the picture with the ghost!

Love the smirk! Paige is too cute!


----------



## Lina

Cheryl, are those bat costumes? Whatever they are, they look awesome on your two!


----------



## JASHavanese

These pictures are all so beautiful!!


----------



## earthnut

Domino as Fidel Castro, in a costume I made and a rawhide cigar!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Love all the costumes everyone! I am a total cheapo so I grabbed one of Posh's dresses (she only has two), a can of colored hair spray paint, and viola! The three girls in our family went as punk rockers. Our local "village" sponsors a Main Street Trick or Treating event, so it's fun to see 500 or so families out and about in costume. Kind of like that scene from "ET."
Here is Miss Rock Star all pooped out and hanging at my mom's coffee house. She had a blast "tricking and treating."








P.S.
I took this on my phone, so I'll post some better ones after I get them off the "good camera."


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - that picture of Paige is just too cute! She really looks like my Lexi!
Well we are a day late but Lily and Didi cooperated with a few pics.


----------



## mintchip

great photos!!!:whoo:


----------



## Jane

Great photos everyone! Very creative!!!


----------



## Maxmom

Cute pictures everybody!


----------



## Missy

Cute, Cute, Cute.


----------



## LuvCicero

I just want everyone to know I have really enjoyed this months photo challenge. I love all the fall colors...and the beautiful Hav's. Great job, everyone!!!


----------



## marjrc

Sally, Oliver is so handsome!

Izzy looks adorable and I really LOVE her hair! She's beautiful!

Miley is too cute in that picture with the ghost. Nice that you live in a small town. 

Love the smirk on Paige. Sammy gets that look often. lol

Posh looks all tuckered out. Domino makes a great Castro! 

Awwww, look at little Didi and Lexi, the big sis. Too sweet! I see Didi is at that 'no eyes' stage! lol 

Well done everyone! I'm so happy to see more fun Fall pics of your sweeties. :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

Oliver says "I can do it too!
An oldie but a goody from Oliver! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

I love that sally. A calendar submission for sure.


----------



## Leslie

So glad I came back to this thread one more time. Everyone's Halloween night shots are great! I love the costumes!

Sally~ What a great pic to end this thread ound: I *SO* love Oliver!!!


----------



## Jane

Sally, that photo of Oliver is HILARIOUS! I don't remember seeing it before ound:


----------



## marjrc

Sally, that is a hoot!!!!! ound:


----------



## Ans

The Fall in our woods today 08-11-02.









Hiro in the woods









Boekelo (the Netherlands)


----------



## LuvCicero

Ans...I want your fall...and your Hiro. :biggrin1:

Sally...you have GOT to send that picture in to every dog magazine online....and get that kid in a comedy show.ound:


----------



## lcy_pt

Fantastic pictures everyone :clap2:


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> Ans...I want your fall...and your Hiro. :biggrin1:
> 
> Sally...you have GOT to send that picture in to every dog magazine online....and get that kid in a comedy show.ound:


Ans I agree!
The shot of Oliver was just luck. I think he was just tired of me taking his picture :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Ans, you live in a beautiful place. Your pictures are breathtaking.

Here is our contribution, better late than never. Kodi and Shelby with "The Great Pumpkins".


----------



## Julie

Michele---
Wow! Those are HUGE!!! Great photo! Kodi and Shelby look so tiny amongst those giant pumpkins....I love the flowering kale too.:thumb:


----------



## Jane

Michele, are those REAL pumpkins? They make Kodi and Shelby look so petite!


----------



## irnfit

Jane, those are real pumpkins. A friend of mine lives on a little cul-de-sac and one of the guys has a friend with a farm upstate. They brought the pumpkins down and made a little display, so I just had to get a shot of it. She said they are 850 lbs.


----------



## Lina

Michele, wow, those are enormous! Great pic!


----------



## marjrc

Whoa those are huge, Michele! Cute to see little Shelby and Kodi sitting with those pumpkins.


----------



## Renee

Sally...your picture of Oliver made me laugh this morning...thank you for posting!


----------

